# Dog Grooming in Dubai



## schwarzmom (Jan 12, 2012)

Where is the best place to get your dog groomed? I am a groomer thinking of relocating and I need to know where the best place is to look for a job. Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Posh Paws and Dogwalk. You can google them. Most vets provide a grooming service too.


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

Pet Zone, Pets Habitat & several other pet shops offer grooming, & Shampooch offers mobile grooming. There's also a new place in Al Barsha, called The Pet Spa, which looks really nice.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

why work for someone else? set up on your own as a mobile groomer. Plenty of business.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I havent found a place to take my ragdolls that have western people. They have been going to pets plus but the fact they dont undrrstand 75% of what i say is frustrating,


----------

